
Show HN: Flowie – A Better GitHub Workflow - Xtremilicious
https://github.com/Xtremilicious/flowie
======
kostarelo
I suggest you avoid using abbreviations like MLH. I had to google to find out
what it is and I'm still not sure if I got it right. Is it Major League
Hacking?

